# (www).freebsd.org



## jrm@ (Dec 17, 2012)

For the past month or so, I have been unable to reach freebsd.org, even though http://isup.me tells me it's up.  Until today I was able to connect to http://www.freebsd.org, but now it's also unreachable.  I've submitted a report to the network administrators at our university, but they say the problem is not here.  The traceroute (pasted below) shows problems after routerer-pat1.freebsd.org (216.115.101.225).  Since connecting works from home, could it be that freebsd.org is trying to redirect to a bad host for Canadian, academic blocks?  I can't search/submit PRs, even when using an alternate host such as http://www.ch.freebsd.org or www5.us.freebsd.org, because the link points to http://www.freebsd.org. 


```
% traceroute www.freebsd.org
traceroute to wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.110), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  GW81AD2000.Backbone.Dal.Ca (129.173.32.1)  0.870 ms  0.551 ms  0.480 ms
 2  GigaPOP-gw.acorn-ns.Ca (198.166.1.17)  0.846 ms  0.758 ms  0.792 ms
 3  ISInet-GW.Backbone.Dal.Ca (198.166.1.38)  0.769 ms  0.740 ms  0.726 ms
 4  ns-hlfx-asr002.ns.eastlink.ca (24.222.79.121)  1.261 ms  1.232 ms  0.925 ms
 5  ns-hlfx-dr001.ns.eastlink.ca (24.215.101.245)  1.766 ms  1.638 ms  1.842 ms
 6  ns-hlfx-br001.ns.eastlink.ca (24.215.101.221)  1.890 ms  1.774 ms  1.727 ms
 7  xe-1-3-0.bos11.ip4.tinet.net (173.241.128.145)  9.129 ms  51.961 ms  16.959 ms
 8  xe-5-1-0.sjc10.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.185.161)  87.429 ms  86.623 ms
    xe-9-1-0.sjc10.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.184.53)  94.843 ms
 9  * * ge-0-3-8.pat1.sjc.yahoo.com (216.115.96.6)  99.273 ms
10  routerer-pat1.freebsd.org (216.115.101.225)  99.996 ms  99.838 ms  98.871 ms
11  routerer-pat1.freebsd.org (216.115.101.225)  98.868 ms  99.718 ms *
12  * * *
13  * * *
...
64  * * *
```


----------



## jackp (Dec 17, 2012)

This is *really* weird -- I just tried the same thing from my work machine (running Windows 7), got an error I've never seen before ("General failure"). So, it's not an issue with resolving the name, and it's not timing out -- perhaps there's a problem with the 'wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org' server which is causing it to return an invalid response?


```
C:\Users\Jack>ping www.freebsd.org

Pinging wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org [8.8.178.110] with 32 bytes of data:
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.

Ping statistics for 8.8.178.110:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
```


```
C:\Users\Jack>tracert www.freebsd.org

Tracing route to wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org [8.8.178.110]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1  General failure.

Trace complete.
```


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 17, 2012)

I guessed the problem was related to a redirect for Canadian academic IPs, but universities outside of Nova Scotia seem to connect fine.


----------



## jackp (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm in the US, on the east coast.

Further evidence that server is returning an invalid ICMP response: I can browse to either http://freebsd.org or http://www.freebsd.org without any problems at all (freebsd.org just redirects to http://www.freebsd.org).


----------



## fryshke (Dec 19, 2012)

```
[root@AeriePeak ~]# traceroute www.freebsd.org
traceroute to wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.110), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)  0.264 ms  0.182 ms  0.125 ms
 2  192.168.1.20 (192.168.1.20)  0.431 ms  0.474 ms  0.282 ms
 3  wavelan-gw-ksd.remo.lt (84.32.149.1)  0.993 ms  0.975 ms  0.944 ms
 4  10.0.1.244 (10.0.1.244)  2.106 ms  2.025 ms  2.177 ms
 5  192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254)  1.990 ms  3.648 ms  2.191 ms
 6  213.226.129.133 (213.226.129.133)  3.694 ms  4.219 ms  3.191 ms
 7  84.15.6.170 (84.15.6.170)  3.990 ms  3.574 ms  3.927 ms
 8  80.150.171.57 (80.150.171.57)  29.015 ms  28.839 ms  30.234 ms
 9  f-ed3-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE (62.154.14.198)  30.966 ms  29.298 ms  29.914 ms
10  80.156.160.46 (80.156.160.46)  38.484 ms  38.090 ms  40.267 ms
11  ae10.scr3.FRA4.gblx.net (67.16.147.14)  37.051 ms  37.765 ms  37.518 ms
12  xe11-1-0-10G.scr3.SNV2.gblx.net (67.16.164.42)  184.105 ms
    ae4-20G.scr4.SNV2.gblx.net (67.16.147.90)  184.615 ms  184.081 ms
13  e8-1-20G.ar5.SJC2.gblx.net (67.16.145.118)  187.517 ms  196.914 ms
    e5-3-40G.ar5.SJC2.gblx.net (67.17.72.14)  196.683 ms
14  YAHOO.TenGigabitEthernet2-4.1189.ar3.SJC2.gblx.net (208.48.239.254)  181.940 ms  182.763 ms
    YAHOO-SAN-JOSE.TenGig2-3.1189.ar3.SJC2.gblx.net (64.211.206.210)  183.180 ms
15  routerer-pat1.freebsd.org (216.115.101.225)  184.130 ms  184.783 ms  183.427 ms
16  wfe0.ysv.FreeBSD.org (8.8.178.110)  185.650 ms  184.849 ms  185.839 ms
```
Eh?
Eastern Europe.


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, it's strange.

From my home connection everything is fine.  I can hit the main site and I can ping freebsd.org.  From the university connecting to port 80/443 and pinging times out.  I submitted a PR and a ticket with the university.


----------

